# hunting hard pays off!



## player4x4life (Aug 21, 2006)

im very fortunate , i get to hunt 75 % off hunting season. ive had alot of oppertunitys at decent deer this year but held out for a mature buck. ive goten a few does for the freezer so ive ben hunting hard for a specific buck, but never got within 50 yards of him. unfortunatly i think my lil sister arrowed him a couple days ago. he already shed his horns, but in pursuit of him i got luck enough to see this guy . buckmaster g2 bow did it again. he didnt make it 20yards before falling over and kicking witch got him to the edge of the hill and then over it , it was a 3 hour drag but well worth it . will post pic next


----------



## player4x4life (Aug 21, 2006)

heres the pic of him . what you think hell score and age?


----------



## player4x4life (Aug 21, 2006)




----------



## HUNTorFISH (Dec 1, 2008)

great deer, large body on him. if i had to guess a score i'd say 120 to 125 gross. looks to be around 19-20" inside spread? no matter what the score, he's a great late season bow kill. congragulations


----------



## crappiedude (Mar 12, 2006)

congradlations, great deer


----------



## Fishstix (Aug 16, 2005)

Great buck!...way to stick with it during this cold weather.


----------



## player4x4life (Aug 21, 2006)

20 inch on inside and would be a 10 point but his g4 was broke off. either way i am happy . not my bigest buck but definatly the hardest ive hunted for one . lol


----------



## CRAPPIE LOVER (Feb 11, 2007)

Nice buck in anybody's book...Congrats...JIM....CL....


----------



## BOO (Jan 23, 2009)

120 in. 2 1/2 years old. Either way a great late season kill. Congrats!!


----------



## Mushijobah (May 4, 2004)

that's a great late season buck..good work.


----------

